# Bottled Water in Your Car



## alwaysbella (Apr 14, 2008)

I dunno how true this is but it can't hurt to share the info.  If any of you guys looks into it and can confirm this info., let me know. . I'm curious : )

:*Bottled Water in Your Car
*Don't drink your water when it's left in the car (in the sun)
INFORM YOUR WIVES/GIRLFRIENDS AND DAUGHTERS
Bottled water in your car.....very dangerous, women! This is apparently how Sheryl Crow developed breast cancer. She was on the Ellen Show and said this same exact thing. *This has been identified as the most common c**ause** of the high levels in breast cancer, especially in**Australia** .
*A friend whose mother was recently diagnosed with breast cancer was told by her doctor that women should never drink bottled water that has been left in a car. The doctor said that the plastic of the bottle, when heated, may produce chemicals that can lead to breast cancer. The heat causes toxins from the plastic to leak into the water. These toxins have been found in breast tissue. 


Use a stainless steel canteen or a glass bottle instead!!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 14, 2008)

someone sent me this on myspace a while ago.. and i try to keep away from any bottled water, you have no idea if its been warmed up before they put them in the cool fridges in shops etc.
plus i heard tap water is healthier anyway
but then again what doesnt give you cancer these days?


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 14, 2008)

Urban Legends Reference Pages: Reuse of Plastic Bottles

Check out the above link!  It seems this may be just another urban legend!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 14, 2008)

I noticed it tasted funny and threw it away.


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 14, 2008)

Could someone please clarify whether this is true or not? I drink bottle water everyday :S


----------



## almmaaa (Apr 14, 2008)

Urban Legend


----------



## kaexbabey (Apr 14, 2008)

i've also heard the opposite. supposedly drinking cold water after a meal causes cancer over time because it will solidify the oils in the food you just ate. i stopped w/ the cold water after meals for a while, but i couldn't take it lol


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 14, 2008)

Omg i love cold water!!! - it's all i drink lol

Now you're telling me i can't drink bottle or cold water??? WTF AM I MEANT  TO DRINK THEN?!? 

sorry, im just frustrated lol


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 14, 2008)

Urban legend...and so is the cold water thing.  Bottled water tends to harbor bacteria if you use them over and over, but that's about it.  Cold water is good for you...water in general is good for you.  It helps keep your metabolism going.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 14, 2008)

I had water in bottles in my hot car for a while and it tasted like plastic.  I don't care if it's urban legend or not.  It tasted awful.  I pitched it.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I had water in bottles in my hot car for a while and it tasted like plastic. I don't care if it's urban legend or not. It tasted awful. I pitched it._

 
Oh, yeah, I do that, too.  But if I were absolutely parched and needed something to drink, I'd drink it with no problem.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 14, 2008)

I think that it's true. I heard something like that on the news the other day, that it causes cancer and lowers the male reproductive system.


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 14, 2008)

My bff mom told me something similar when she was pregnant. She also mentioned that you are not supposed to drink an opened bottle of water for more that 24hours after its been opened because of something with the plastic. 

But i think it could be somewhat true, no? becuase when you think about how the water taste, it taste like the plastic...that cant be good.


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 14, 2008)

glam8babe said:


> someone sent me this on myspace a while ago.. and i try to keep away from any bottled water, you have no idea if its been warmed up before they put them in the cool fridges in shops etc.
> plus i heard tap water is healthier anyway
> *but then again what doesnt give you cancer these days?[/*quote]
> that is so true!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Apr 14, 2008)

What I remember reading an article ..which i'll search for ..was not about heated up water bottles ..but about reusing old water bottles over and over again which is supposed to be harmful to you and cause cancers or something.

ok so i searched and this is what i found on wiki

The bottom line truth to this rampant rumor is as follows: A student wrote her senior thesis (in 2002) on potential risks from reusing a specific type of plastic bottle made with a particular type of plasticiser called DEHA (in the bottle's production). When the bottle would be frozen or heated, potentially breaking down this plastic, the DEHA COULD leach into the bottle's contents. DEHA is a potential carcinogen.

Today's bottles are made using PET, not DEHA. Further, the biggest risk you are warned of is regarding bacteria that may develop in the bottle between uses. You are recommended to wash the interior with warm soapy water and let 100% dry before re-filling. As practically no one employs this method, you have no problem. The American Cancer Society has actually commented on this issue with same opinion as the one you've read. In New Zealand, people were so freaked out that the government officially commented the same. Both of these opinions are readily available on line.

Think the water bottlers want to dispel this rumor and encourage you to bottle your own water?


and an article about reusing water bottles
Dangers in Reusing Water Bottles


----------



## chrissyclass (Apr 15, 2008)

Dr. Oz and Dr. Weil both say that you should never microwave your food in plastic containers cause the heat from the plastic releases toxins into your food. Almost the same concept as the water bottle story. 

I always microwave my food in microwave safe glassware. I've also got my parents to do this as well. Make sure though you have good quality glassware. Not the kinds with a glaze on it. It's just as harmful to your body.


----------



## LOCa (Apr 15, 2008)

I Learned This In 8th Grade. Well Something Like It.

Don't Refill Your Water Bottle When Its Empty Because The Chemicals Will Loosen Up


----------



## redambition (Apr 15, 2008)

PET bottles do start to break down over time. constant re-use (and heating/cooling like going from a hot car to cool house, then back to the car etc) will help this process along. add to the fact that commercial soft drink/bottled water bottles are not designed for constant reuse and you get a bit of a problem.

you'd have to use a bottle for quite some time to start seeing degradation in the plastic, but this degradation can happen.

the bottom line is look at the bottle  - if it looks odd (like stress lines in the plastic from impact damage), then bin it. if you've been using the same soft drink bottle over and over for ages, bin it.

if you use a plastic water bottle (that's meant to be reusable), make sure you wash it very thoroughly and also check it regularly for stress lines and cracks.

common sense, really. i don't care if the FDA has approved this plastic for use in food packaging, i'd rather be careful. they approved aspartame for use in food, and that stuff is shockingly bad for the human body.


----------



## gigglegirl (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chrissyclass* 

 
_I always microwave my food in microwave safe glassware. I've also got my parents to do this as well. *Make sure though you have good quality glassware. Not the kinds with a glaze on it*. It's just as harmful to your body._

 
I've been wanting to get some as I hate microwaving plastic anything. But how do I know if something has a glaze on it or is good glass?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_ they approved aspartame for use in food, and that stuff is shockingly bad for the human body._

 
I have been reading about aspartame recently.  I have lived with a diabetic for years, so I have drank tons of diet drinks & eaten foods containing this ingredient over the years.  I can just imagine what this has done to me.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 15, 2008)

It's BS. The same is said of heating baby bottles in the microwave.


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 15, 2008)

I guess we should all stop living because, as glam8babe mentionned, everything is supposed to give you cancer these days. You shouldn't microwave your food, because that causes cancer, you shouldn't wear makeup, because that causes cancer, you shouldn't drink cold or hot water, because that causes cancer, you should only wear cotton, because everything else causes cancer, you shouldn't stay in the sun, because you will get cancer, yet you should see at least some sun so as to not get cancer...
What are all these rumors based on? It's been the trend these past years to claim everything is bad for us...What are the sources? Has anyone actually died from all of these?


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I guess we should all stop living because, as glam8babe mentionned, everything is supposed to give you cancer these days. You shouldn't microwave your food, because that causes cancer, you shouldn't wear makeup, because that causes cancer, you shouldn't drink cold or hot water, because that causes cancer, you should only wear cotton, because everything else causes cancer, you shouldn't stay in the sun, because you will get cancer, yet you should see at least some sun so as to not get cancer...
What are all these rumors based on? It's been the trend these past years to claim everything is bad for us...What are the sources? Has anyone actually died from all of these?_

 
Exactly!!  Most of these tests are done on lab mice who have been given ridiculously high doses of whatever agent that then causes cancer.  Like the aspartame thing...to get cancer, you'd have to drink _gallons_ of diet stuff every day (unless of course you have that sensitivity to aspartame - then it's really harmful).  Fast food, really junk food in general, can cause heart disease if eaten in large quantities.  What good is it to live in a box?  I try to enjoy myself - everything in moderation (including moderation, lol).


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_It's BS. The same is said of heating baby bottles in the microwave._

 
You aren't supposed to microwave baby bottles because the contents heat unevenly and can cause serious burns if a baby attempts to drink and gets a "hot spot."


----------

